# new addition to my family on its way



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

so i was browsing the internet and came across this guy








and i caved and ordered him because ive been wanting a chamelion for a very long time but the regular vields never struck my fancy but then i didn't want anything that was more difficult to take care of then them and here i found a site with vield chamelion color hibrids that are straight from the breeder and cheaper than stores!


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

My Panther just died a couple months ago... had him for almost 6 years. Awesome pick up you'll love having one! They aren't near as hard as people make them out to be and there is nothing cooler than having a chameleon snag a mealworm out of your fingertips!


----------



## MetalHead (Aug 18, 2010)

man he looks beautiful!


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Tallonebball said:


> My Panther just died a couple months ago... had him for almost 6 years. Awesome pick up you'll love having one! They aren't near as hard as people make them out to be and there is nothing cooler than having a chameleon snag a mealworm out of your fingertips!


yeah we have had a few vields at work now that i have succesfully been the one to take care of. Yeah i didn't think i was up for trying a panther chamelion but sorry to hear that panthers are amazing! he only costed me $108 with overnight shipping.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

a little upset i canceld the order because the guy sketched me out a little after placing it he called today and said they are updating there software for payments so i said i would call him back and i hopped on the computer did some searching and found out he is a bad person sends people the wrong chamelions and has ripped people off before. So i think im just going to pick one up at tinley park next month. but i did go to chamelionsnorthwest and ordered this beautiful little devil instead! I read reviews on this company before hand got nothing but posotive answers and they actually seemed very legit. They sell the animal posted in the picture and when i asked about one crested she said he sold last night and suggested a crested that was less expensive and gave me 35% off because they were planning on having a sale tomorrow for the holiday so she gave it to me a day early. so i figure any company that is trying to scam you first isn't going to tell you that one isn't available and then suggest a less expensive one that is just as beautiful but slightly younger. also i used my moms card and she had to talk to her to verify it. so i feel pretty safe about it. i may even get one of their beautiful veiled chamelions based on how this guy looks when i get him if i cant find one at the show. but im sure they will be at the show anyways lol.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

wow shes gorgeous!


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

she is actually a he and im hoping i can get him to produce with my lady that i have right now. these are crested's from their "gold rush" line i havnt seen ones with that black coloration being sold by any other distributors. he was $85 and with 35% off only $55 and $25 shipping and handling. when i get on the computer ill post a pic of the one i wanted that was $150 which would have been about $105 with the 35% off lol shoulda spent the extra money!


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

this is the one i wanted with a lot deaper black but the one i got is still awesome





















its weird tho because they updated their site for the labor day sale and it says 25% off and she gave me 35% off so i guess i got lucky


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

pluss the one i got has dalmation spots so maybe i can bring that gene out in a few of the babies.


----------



## baltofan01 (Aug 14, 2006)

Cough PHOTOSHOPPED cough!


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

baltofan01 said:


> Cough PHOTOSHOPPED cough!


how do u figure?


----------



## G-NOME (Jul 7, 2010)

baltofan01 said:


> Cough PHOTOSHOPPED cough!


youd be surprised what cresties look like when they are flamed up


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

G-NOME said:


> youd be surprised what cresties look like when they are flamed up


yeah idk i dont think dude has been introduced into the world of cresties yet! i cant wait to get a gold rush female. hopefully in the next week or two i will be ordering one and will breed them when they are ready.


----------



## G-NOME (Jul 7, 2010)

Revolution1221 said:


> yeah idk i dont think dude has been introduced into the world of cresties yet! i cant wait to get a gold rush female. hopefully in the next week or two i will be ordering one and will breed them when they are ready.


i dont think he has either! gold rush? never heard of that morph. im more into the lavenders and super dals


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

yeah thats what those two are in the pictures above its the black coloration with gold markings. ive only seen them being bred by chamelions northwest. ive seen some with some slight black coloration but nothing that deep. the one im getting has that dalmation spotting in it like i said i hope to bring that trait out with a dalmation female i plan on getting maybe i can make a dalmation gold rush.


----------



## G-NOME (Jul 7, 2010)

Revolution1221 said:


> yeah thats what those two are in the pictures above its the black coloration with gold markings. ive only seen them being bred by chamelions northwest. ive seen some with some slight black coloration but nothing that deep. the one im getting has that dalmation spotting in it like i said i hope to bring that trait out with a dalmation female i plan on getting maybe i can make a dalmation gold rush.


sweet! i think im gunna check out out this place and see what they got  lol


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

i want to find out what the female i have now is. I dont know what a harlequin is exactly but based on the pictures ive seen im assuming it has to do with the markings on their back and i think thats what she might be. she is grey on her sides like a weird gray i cant describe then like burnt orange and gold on the top.


----------



## G-NOME (Jul 7, 2010)

does the female always look like that? im thinking it might be a blonde


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

idk ill get a picture up in a second. they dont have their cresteds on their website you have to go on kingsnake.com under classifieds


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

sorry about the crappy pictures! she looks a lot better when fired up also.


----------



## G-NOME (Jul 7, 2010)

im gunna say harley


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

k thats what i was thinking what makes a harlequin a harlequin?


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

i just started really getting into cresteds so i dont know much about names and how to tell what they are lol.


----------



## G-NOME (Jul 7, 2010)

lol we all gotta learn somehow..a harley is a type of flame. for it to be a harley is has to have more markings on the sides and legs..and well thats basically it lol 

normal flame:










harley:


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

so the gold rush i got is basically a type of harley right?


----------



## G-NOME (Jul 7, 2010)

i really dont know i havent heard anything about a gold rush morph until today.. sorry


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

well from what i can tell it has the gold rush markings. ill send you a link to the ones they have.


----------



## G-NOME (Jul 7, 2010)

awesome. thanks


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

lol yep just re-read their add and it says they are a type of harley with the black colors and gold http://market.kingsnake.com/detail.php?cat=31&de=802092


----------

